# unsprezece / unasprezece ?



## wanipa

Salut!

We've got doisprezece for male and douăsprezece for female.

Have we got unsprezece for male and unasprezece for female?

Mulţumesc foarte!


----------



## beenni

There's only a m/f for 11 (unsprezece).


----------



## wanipa

OK, thanks a lot!

Is it possible to use doisprezece for female?

For instance: doisprezece doamne


----------



## beenni

I'm afraid you can't. The correct forms are: "doisprezece domni" and "douăsprezece doamne".

There's an exception: "ora douăsprezece/doisprezece”. In the area where I grew up it is completely uncommon this disagreement but in high school I had colleagues from some other areas of the country who used to say “ora doisprezece”. Then, I found out this is not incorrect. Nevertheless, use “douăsprezece” with a feminine noun. 

Best!


----------



## wanipa

Great!

Thanks a lot and nice weekend!


----------



## féebleue

beenni said:


> There's an exception: "ora douăsprezece/doisprezece”. In the area where I grew up it is completely uncommon this disagreement but in high school I had colleagues from some other areas of the country who used to say “ora doisprezece”. Then, I found out this is not incorrect.



I disagree. According to DOOM2 (the official dictionary of the Academy), you must use the feminine form („douăsprezece”) in this context, which is normal, since „oră” is feminine. That being said, many people do say „ora doisprezece”, but it is wrong.


----------



## wanipa

Thanks! I think I've got that.

But I've now got an attached question.

For male, we use: douăzeci şi doi de destudenţi
For female, we use: douăzeci şi două de destudente
For neutral, we use mixed:
douăzeci şi unu de stilouri (douăzeci şi una de stilouri = wrong)
douăzeci şi două de stilouri (douăzeci şi doi de stilouri = wrong)
and
unsprezece stilouri

But which one below is correct?
doisprezece stilouri
douăsprezece stilouri


----------



## féebleue

wanipa said:


> For male, we use: douăzeci şi doi de destudenţi studenți
> For female, we use: douăzeci şi două de destudente studente (you've already added the preposition ”de” before the word, no need to stick it to the word as well)
> For neutral, we use mixed:
> douăzeci şi unu de stilouri (douăzeci şi una de stilouri = wrong)
> douăzeci şi două de stilouri (douăzeci şi doi de stilouri = wrong)
> and
> unsprezece stilouri
> 
> But which one below is correct?
> doisprezece stilouri
> douăsprezece stilouri



Basically, neutral words use the masculine form in singular (un stilou, treizeci și unu de stilouri etc.)
and the feminine form in plural (două stilouri, douăsprezece stilouri, treizeci și două de stilouri etc.)

Your confusion probably stems from the fact that a composite numeral, such as 22, 32 etc. requires a plural form of the noun (stilouri), so you would expect the numeral to use the feminine form. However, the „unu” in 21, 31 etc. refers to _one_ pen (singular), so you have to use the numeral's masculine form, while the „două” in 12, 22, 32 etc. refers to _two _pens (plural), so you have to use the numeral's feminine form.


----------

